# Rocket pre infusion



## MichaelSmith81

I am fairly new to my rocket r58, but now I've got used to using it I'm starting to want to play around with a few settings on it, one being the manual pre infusion. A friend has an expobar leva and the pre infusion is activated by lifting the lever half way up. This doesn't appear to work on the rocket. Also is there such a thing as a manual pre infusion on the e61 group head?


----------



## shrink

Yours should be on the lever too... Half way up for pre infusion


----------



## MichaelSmith81

It doesn't seem to do that, it's not that it's a rotary pump or something is it? And needs plumbing in?


----------



## shrink

Hmmm may be, that there's no natural pressure to pre infuse with. S you're not getting water until you turn the pump on


----------



## MichaelSmith81

That was my thoughts, I get water when the pump comes on but that's under pressure. I might just have to try plumbing it in, to see if there is a difference. Obviously if anyone on here has any hands on experience it would be much appreciated.


----------



## pendragoncs

On my expobar you don't get pre-infusion when the lever is halfway.

There's s standard pre infuse when you flip the lever all the way, its about 4 secs and then you can see the pressure build. However if you want to increase this you can put the lever half way then very gently lift it a but more to engage the water but not the main pump.


----------



## garydyke1

I do get line-pressure pre-infusion with the lever lifted half-way


----------



## ifunky

Dont you get a small amount of water out of the E61 with half way lever?


----------



## pendragoncs

garydyke1 said:


> I do get line-pressure pre-infusion with the lever lifted half-way


Half way i get nothing....pretty much like this demo from Whole Late Love


----------



## shrink

but that may be because you dont have mains line pressure?


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> Half way i get nothing....pretty much like this demo from Whole Late Love


Sorry , thats what I meant. I class half-way as just prior to pump kicking-in..ie before the point where the the lever clicks


----------



## repeat

The duetto could also do preinfusion but wasn't quite half way. Had to lift the lever slowly until the water flowed (not plumbed) without the pump kicking in. Once I understood this I could do with the portafilter/coffee loaded.


----------



## lookseehear

My duetto does preinfusion with the lever at half way (currently tank fed). To check you just need to look without the portafilter in and see if you can open the valve before the pump comes on. Can't speak for the r58 but it isn't rotary pump related.


----------



## twistywizard

I am the friend with the Vibe pump Expobar. Lever half way up you get a what I am guessing 'Pre Infusion' steady stream of water coming out. This is a Reservoir version.


----------



## skenno

Do the tank fed vibe pump Rockets have manual pre infusion? Or just the plumbed rotary ones?


----------



## jakeapeters

I have an R58 (tank-fed), and I get a trickle of water when the lever's 3/4 of the way up. i.e. very close to the point at which the pump kicks in. There's also a ramp up to 9 bar when the pump kicks in. Think this is a feature of the E61 though, not specific to Rockets...


----------



## anton78

You might have to go a little bit further than half way. Look at the pressure gauge - mine is usually just above zero (depending on when I last used it), but drops to zero when the pre-infusion kicks in. Either that or listen carefully and you can hear a trickle. Best way is to try it without anything in the way, but there definitely should be some water coming out.


----------

